# congédiement, licenciement, congédier, remercier, renvoyer



## nasti

Resalut 


Ce n'est pas un sujet très gai surtout lors de la crise ... mais :


*1.* En parlant du XXIe siècle :_J'ai reçu une lettre de congédiement_ ou _une lettre de licenciement_ ?
​*2*.Les deux sont utilisés ?_ :

__On m'a licenciée. J'ai été licencié*e.*_
​*3.* Là, c'est le pire. Dans quelles situations, à propos des quels postes on utilise chacun de ces termes ? _On m'a remerciée._

_On m'a congédiée_ (pas vieilli ?)

_On m'a renvoyée.


_​Merci d'avance !


----------



## MaRong

Effectivement, pas très gai ^^

Alors, 
*1.* c'est une lettre de *licenciement*. On n'utilise presque jamais congédiement.

*2.* On peut dire les deux. Peut-être que la deuxième est un peu plus souvent utilisée que la première.

*3.*  Je dirais déjà que c'est "_licencier_" qui est, dans tous les cas, le plus utilisé. Ensuite pour ces 3 là, disons que "_renvoyer_" fait clairement référence à un licenciement, mais on l'utilisera peut-être un peu plus dans le cas d'une faute professionnelle. Etre _licencié_, cela peut être pour des raisons économiques de l'entreprise, etc. mais "_renvoyer_" fait vraiment penser que le patron ne veut plus de cet employé-là.
_Remercier_, c'est une façon élégante ou ironique de dire _licencier_.
_Congédier_ veut à la fois dire _licencier_ (mais peu utilisé) et également dire inviter quelqu'un à se retirer. Si tu dis "mon patron m'a convoqué dans son bureau mais il était occupé et m'a immédiatement congédié", cela ne veut pas dire que tu as été licencié, mais qu'il a demandé à ce que tu sortes du bureau. Donc pour congédier, il faut que le contexte aide un peu à la compréhension.


----------



## snarkhunter

1. Licenciement

2. Oui

3. Si : "congédié" sonne _ancien_ (on l'utilisera éventuellement pour un employé de maison). Et "remercié" est une formule très _figurative_, mais encore parfois utilisée.


----------



## nasti

Super clair !

Un grand merci MaRong et snarkhunter !


----------



## zaby

nasti said:


> *2*.Les deux sont utilisés ?_ :_
> 
> _On m'a licenciée. J'ai été licencié. _
> ​


 
Bonjour Nasti,

Juste une petite remarque sur ces exemples : si c'est une femme qui parle, on accorde également dans la 2e formulation (voix passive) 

_On m'a licenciée. J'ai été licencié*e*._


----------



## Chimel

nasti said:


> *2*.Les deux sont utilisés ?_ :_
> 
> _On m'a licenciée. J'ai été licencié. _​



​ L'expression la plus courante, je pense, c'est "se faire licencier/renvoyer": _Il s'est fait licencier._

"Faire" a ici un sens passif et n'implique pas du tout que la personne ait demandé à être licenciée. C'est comme dans "Il s'est fait renverser par une voiture".


----------



## nasti

Merci zaby ! 

Oui, j'ai eu un blocage pour ce "e" 

Et merci aussi à toi, Chimel ! Une information très importante ! 

_Il s'est fait licencier._

Cette expli aussi très importante ... :

" "Faire" a ici un sens passif et n'implique pas du tout que la personne ait demandé à être licenciée. C'est comme dans "Il s'est fait renverser par une voiture". "

car ça fait "bizarre" à l'oreille du non francophone... Bon, une fois appris que "elle s'est fait agresser dans la rue" ne signifie pas qu'elle l'a provoqué,  on s'y habitue ...


----------



## tilt

Je ne crois pas que _se faire licencier _soit vraiment plus courant qu'_être licencié_. Les deux se disent, de manière équivalente, pour moi.
De la même façon, _on m'a licencié _et _j'ai été licencié_ se disent tous les deux, sans autre distinction que celle qu'on peut faire entre voix active et voix passive.

À noter que nous avons ici des verbes à connotation plutôt technique (économique : _congédier_, _licencier_) ou soutenue (_remercier_).
Dans ces contextes-là, on peut aussi employer le verbe _limoger_.

Je vois _renvoyer _comme un terme plus familier, qui suggère plutôt un licenciement pour faute, comme l'a très justement évoqué MaRong.

En argot, on dira aussi _j'ai été viré/lourdé_.


----------



## Petite-Belette

En argo aussi :
"Ils m'ont mis(e) à la porte"


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis vraiment étonnée de lire que les mots « congédier / congédiement » seraient vieillis, dans le sens de « mise à la porte » (en général pour faute). Je les ai entendus plus souvent que « licencier / licenciement », qui me semblent moins courants chez nous.

On dit aussi « mettre à la porte » au Québec. Ce ne serait donc pas de l'argot, mais du langage familier. 

Comme tilt, j'associe « il s'est fait renvoyer » à un congédiement pour faute.  Et « remercier » est en général suivi de « ses services ». 

Ce qui est typiquement québécois, c'est : « il a reçu son 4 % / ils lui ont donné son 4 %. » Se dit pour toute raison de cessation d'emploi.   Ou encore (très familier) : « il s'est fait slaquer ».  Je ne sais pas comment « sacquer » est devenu « slaquer ».


----------



## Aoyama

En plus des commentaires ci-dessus, tous très pertinents, je pense qu'il y a une différence entre *licencier* et *congédier*.
*Licencier *implique un contrat de travail, on licenciera un salarié, un employé.
*Congédier *s'appliquera plutot à une femme de ménage, un travailleur saisonnier ou autre, un travailleur précaire que l'on _renverra _, pour une raison ou pour une autre, en mettant fin à son emploi de façon peut-être un peu arbitraire (même si on sait aussi qu'un licenciement peut également être arbitraire).
Pour *limoger* , je pense que cela appartient au vocabulaire _politique_ , on ne limoge pas des salariés, sauf les militaires de haut rang, même s'ils sont par essence des salariés (les premiers, historiquement et étymologiquement).


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> En plus des commentaires ci-dessus, tous très pertinents, je pense qu'il y a une différence entre *licencier* et *congédier*.
> *Licencier *implique un contrat de travail, on licenciera un salarié, un employé.
> *Congédier *s'appliquera plutot à une femme de ménage, un travailleur saisonnier ou autre, un travailleur précaire que l'on _renverra _, pour une raison ou pour une autre, en mettant fin à son emploi de façon peut-être un peu arbitraire (même si on sait aussi qu'un licenciement peut également être arbitraire).


Mais les femmes de ménage et les travailleurs saisonniers ont un contrat de travail eux aussi, et la rupture d'icelui est bel et bien un licenciement.
Pour moi, _congédier _et _licencier _sont de vrais synonymes, à ceci près que le premier ne s'emploie plus guère (de ce côté de la Mare en tous cas), tout comme l'est l'expression équivalente _donner son congé_. 



Aoyama said:


> Pour *limoger* , je pense que cela appartient au vocabulaire _politique_ , on ne limoge pas des salariés, sauf les militaires de haut rang, même s'ils sont par essence des salariés (les premiers, historiquement et étymologiquement).


Tu as tout à fait raison sur ce point, comme le confirme le TLFi.
J'avoue n'avoir jamais fait cette distinction jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Aoyama

> Mais les femmes de ménage et les travailleurs saisonniers ont un contrat de travail eux aussi, et la rupture d'icelui est bel et bien un licenciement.
> Pour moi, _congédier _et _licencier _sont de vrais synonymes, à ceci près que le premier ne s'emploie plus guère (de ce côté de la Mare en tous cas), tout comme l'est l'expression équivalente _donner son congé_.


Hum, je reste à penser qu'en plus d'un problème d'usage (congédier serait vieilli), licencier et congédier sont différents, même si on peut argumenter sur l'existence (ou non) d'un contrat de travail pour une femme de ménage ou un travailleur saisonnier.
D'ailleurs on retrouve bien cette différence dans l'expression "donner son congé" (ou "donner ses huit jours", qui est différent de "donner son préavis", plus légal ou formel).


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Hum, je reste à penser qu'en plus d'un problème d'usage (congédier serait vieilli), licencier et congédier sont différents.



Je le pense aussi. Congédier (qui n'a pas pris de rides chez nous ) s'utilise surtout lorsqu'un employé est « poliment invité à prendre la porte », dans le sens de « tu n'es plus le bienvenu dans cette entreprise » / « ton travail n'est pas satisfaisant ».   

Dans les deux cas, on se retrouve sans emploi, mais s'il s'agit d'un congédiement, plutôt que d'un licenciement, l'employé n'a parfois que lui seul à blâmer... à moins d'injustice, du genre « le nouveau patron ne m'aime pas la tête ».  

On peut aussi bien congédier une secrétaire ayant le statut « emploi permanent, temps plein » qu'un caissier de dépanneur engagé à temps partiel ou pour l'été. 

Pour moi, « congédier » = « mettre à la porte/virer » (faute grave de l'employé, absences ou retards constants, ne respecte pas les règles de l'entreprise,etc.)
Alors que « licencier » = « remercier de ses services » (cause économique, coupure de poste, etc.). 

Ceci, dans un contexte québécois/canadien.


> En principe, on peut dire que « licenciement » est « un acte par lequel un employeur met fin d’une façon permanente au contrat individuel de travail chez l’un, plusieurs ou l’ensemble des membres de son personnel pour des motifs d’ordre économique ou technique » (Gérard Dion, Dictionnaire canadien des relations du travail, P.U.L., 1986, page 227)
> 
> Par ailleurs, le terme « congédiement », utilisé à l’article 124 L.N.T. ne vise que les ruptures de la relation de travail causées par des motifs subjectifs liés aux caractéristiques propres du salarié (Pierre Laporte, Le recours à l’encontre des congédiements sans cause juste et suffisante, Éd. Wilson & Lafleur, 1985, page 131.)



Une lettre de licenciement est aussi (tout au moins dans mon milieu de travail) « un avis / une confirmation de cessation d'emploi ». 

Que dites-vous de ce bel euphémisme (entendu)?   « Mettre en disponibilité ».  

Edit :  J'ai trouvé sur le site de l'OQLF la page suivante, qui confirme en effet (au dernier paragraphe) qu'en France, le terme « congédiement » est considéré comme vieilli. 

http://www.olf.gouv.qc.ca/RESSOURCE...es/terminologie_convcoll/congediement_15.html


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis, comme souvent, d'accord avec Nicomon.
Et l'exemple québécois cité peut très bien s'appliquer dans un contexte hexagonal.
L'opposition entre motifs objectifs (licenciement) et motifs subjectifs (congédiement) est pertinente.
Même si congédier est un peu vieilli, on dira couramment "congédier une femme de ménage", pas "licencier" ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Meme si congédier est un peu vieilli, on dira couramment "congédier une femme de ménage", pas "licencier" ...


Pour ma part, c'est plus la nature de l'employeur que le statut du travailleur qui me semble pertinente dans un tel cas. Une entreprise de nettoyage licenciera une femme de ménage, là où un particulier congédiera la sienne (pour peu qu'il appartienne à la haute société, car M. Tout-Le-Monde se contentera de la virer )


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> ...là où un particulier congédiera la sienne (pour peu qu'il appartienne à la haute société, car M. Tout-Le-Monde se contentera de la virer )


  Je crois plutôt que Monsieur Tout-Le-Monde se résignera à le faire lui-même, son ménage.  

Je vous invite à lire la page de l'OQLF à laquelle je fais référence plus haut.  
Ici, il est moins humilant ou « déshonorant » de se faire remercier de ses services (donc licencier - par ex. pour motif économique) que de se faire congédier/mettre à la porte (c.-à-d. se faire renvoyer pour cause disciplinaire, ou en raison de mauvais services).


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Je vous invite à lire la page de l'OQLF à laquelle je fais référence plus haut.
> Ici, il est moins humilant ou « déshonorant » de se faire remercier de ses services (donc licencier - par ex. pour motif économique) que de se faire congédier/mettre à la porte (c.-à-d. se faire renvoyer pour cause disciplinaire, ou en raison de mauvais services).


Cette distinction me semble être toute québecoise, car ni le TLFi ni aucun des dictionnaires que j'ai consultés ne la mentionnent :



> *CONGÉDIER*, verbe trans.
> *II. A.−* Mettre un terme à un contrat.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/congédier​


​


> *LICENCIER*, verbe trans.
> [Correspond à _licenciement_; le suj. désigne une pers., une institution, parfois une situation]    Congédier, renvoyer une personne ou un ensemble de personnes à titre provisoire ou non.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/licencier​


----------



## Nicomon

Il se peut en effet qu'au Québec, on ait extrapolé au domaine de l'emploi le sens II B de congédier (dixit TLFI), qui est : inviter quelqu'un à se retirer... 1. temporairement ou  2. définitivement.  

Exemple donné :  Congédier un élève = le renvoyer de son établissement.  

Cet élève ne serait pas licencié. Enfin... je ne crois pas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Mes deux sous de contribution à ce fil déjà riche... 

Le code du travail français utilise le terme *licenciement* pour toute forme de rupture du contrat de travail à l'initiative de l'employeur et ce quel qu'en soit le motif (par opposition à la démission qui est à l'initiative du salarié et les formes de rupture d'un commun accord entre les deux parties). Ce terme est "technique", il n'est pas plus objectif qu'un autre.

Pour ce qui est de la première question, on dira plutôt "j'ai reçu *ma* lettre de licenciement" (parce qu'on ne reçoit pas celle du collègue, elle n'est malheureusement pas "indéfinie". Le terme juridique précis est (lettre de) *notification de licenciement*.

Pour ce qui est des autres termes, ils peuvent avoir des connotations plus subjectives qui ont été développées précédemment et s'appliquer à d'autres "contrats" que le contrat de travail.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Punky.

Alors, c'est bien clair.  

Ce n'est qu'au Québec qu'on semble faire une nette différence entre congédiement et licenciement. 
Et où l'on dit : « avis de  cessation d'emploi » plutôt que « notification de licenciement. »

J'ai trouvé ce lexique (oui, québécois) qui m'a semblé bien fait :
http://www.aubasdelechelle.ca/vos-droits-au-travail-lexique.html#14

Et ce dépliant d'info. :  L'avis de licenciement collectif et l'avis de cessation d'emploi  :  http://www.cnt.gouv.qc.ca/fileadmin/pdf/publications/c_0262.pdf

Bon... je crois m'être assez (trop) attardée sur ce sujet.  Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## Aoyama

> Une entreprise de nettoyage licenciera une femme de ménage, là où un particulier congédiera la sienne (pour peu qu'il appartienne à la haute société, car M. Tout-Le-Monde se contentera de la virer


Vrai pour le distinguo entre l'entreprise et le particulier, parce que là il y aura un problème de formes, de législation et de contrat de travail. Un particulier qui emploie une femme de ménage ne le fait pas de la même façon qu'une entreprise (d'où les chèques-emploi etc).
"Virer" est un terme argotique qui regroupe toutes les pertes d'emploi ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aoyama said:


> Vrai pour le distinguo entre l'entreprise et le particulier, parce que là il y aura un problème de formes, de législation et de contrat de travail. Un particulier qui emploie une femme de ménage ne le fait pas de la même façon qu'une entreprise


Euh... ben si ! (avec une procédure simplifiée)





Aoyama said:


> (d'où les chèques-emploi etc).


Ce sont aussi des contrats de travail, mais d'un type particulier.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, si la procédure est simplifiée, ce n'est donc pas la même chose.
Une femme de ménage chez un particulier n'est pas salariée à plein temps. C'est parce que la législation a longtemps été floue (la grande majorité de ces employées n'étant pas, comme on sait, déclarées, certaines -beaucoup- dans l'illégalité -comme leurs employeurs-) qu'on a essayé très récemment de mettre de l'ordre.
C'est dans ce contexte que "congédier" prend tout son sens. _Celui qui sert est serve _disait quelqu'un, dans un autre contexte.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Mais, si la procédure est simplifiée, ce n'est donc pas la même chose.
> Une femme de ménage chez un particulier n'est pas salariée à plein temps. C'est parce que la législation a longtemps été floue (la grande majorité de ces employées n'étant pas, comme on sait, déclarées, certaines -beaucoup- dans l'illégalité -comme leurs employeurs-) qu'on a essayé très récemment de mettre de l'ordre.
> C'est dans ce contexte que "congédier" prend tout son sens. _Celui qui sert est serve _disait quelqu'un, dans un autre contexte.


Le hic, c'est que _congédier _s'employait bien avant la mise en place de ces nouveaux types de contrat, et pour des personnes qui travaillaient bien à plein temps. D'ailleurs, si j'associe ce verbe aux temps anciens et à la haute société, c'est parce qu'il m'évoque le renvoi d'un employé nourri et logé au domicile de l'employeur, ce qui ne se fait/faisait guère quand dans ce milieu.


----------



## Aoyama

> _congédier _s'employait bien avant la mise en place de ces nouveaux types de contrat, et pour des personnes qui travaillaient bien à plein temps. D'ailleurs, si j'associe ce verbe aux temps anciens et à la haute société, c'est parce qu'il m'évoque le renvoi d'un employé nourri et logé au domicile de l'employeur


Nous sommes d'accord, c'est bien pour ça que quelque part congédier a un autre "goût" que licencier (et ce goût est resté).
Ceci dit, en gardant bien à l'esprit que congédier vient de congé, on trouve ce genre d'exemple (pour congé) dans Wiki :
_(En particulier)_ _(Vieilli)_ En parlant d’un domestique qui demandait à se retirer tout à fait ou que son maître renvoyait ...


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> D'ailleurs, si j'associe ce verbe aux temps anciens et à la haute société, c'est parce qu'il m'évoque le renvoi d'un employé nourri et logé au domicile de l'employeur, ce qui ne se fait/faisait guère quand dans ce milieu.


 Vais t'en faire, moi, des temps anciens. 

Justement, le verbe évoque la même chose au Québec, à la différence près que le « domicile » de l'employeur est... l'entreprise/la compagnie pour laquelle l'employé travaille. Il a un contrat de travail (on dit aussi entente d'embauche) mais s'il ne fait pas l'affaire ou se comporte mal, il est congédié. Voilà. 

Donc, l'employé congédié est un « pas d'allure ».  S'il est licencié... ce n'est pas sa faute. 



> Licenciement
> Acte par lequel un employeur met fin d'une façon permanente au contrat de travail d'une personne à son emploi. Alors que le congédiement résulte de l'incompétence ou d'une faute commise par une travailleuse ou un travailleur, le licenciement est dû à des facteurs économiques ou administratifs qui entraînent une restructuration de l'entreprise, des coupures de postes, etc.


  Je suis vraiment étonnée qu'on ne fasse pas - ou qu'on ne fasse plus - cette différence, en France.  

Bon... j'avais pourtant promis de ne pas revenir sur ce fil.


----------



## Aoyama

"Entente d'embauche" ... c'est classe quand même ... Quand on pense à tous les sourds qu'il y a sur le marché du travail (je pense aux patrons, surtout).
Au Québec il y a des employés qui se comportent mal ? Ils crachent par terre ou draguent les collègues ? En voilà qu'il faut congédier fissa, non mais .


----------

